# new show...



## knockbill (Jan 25, 2010)

i just saw the new show,,, that father/son team... s&s or whatever, are a darwin experiment,, the apple really doesn't fall far from teh tree...
how long would you guys let them work with you??

other than that, i find great entertainment in that show, but thats all it is, can't really learn much about the real logging business...

i just had to start the generator,,, powers down in teh storm,, good old peco...


----------



## Veteran (Jan 25, 2010)

Fishing in S Oregon I saw a twin to the Son even had the gap between the teeth.When I asked this fishing guide if he was the Aqua logger guy (Not able to post words) guess he said no.


----------



## knockbill (Jan 25, 2010)

yep,,, but those guys, are laughing all teh way to teh bank,,,


----------



## BuddhaKat (Jan 25, 2010)

It's 'the' not teh.


----------



## knockbill (Jan 25, 2010)

BuddhaKat said:


> It's 'the' not teh.



depends on whos typing


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 25, 2010)

knockbill said:


> depends on whos typing



LOL I guess so.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 25, 2010)

2dogs said:


> LOL I guess so.



I'm guilty of that. Somewhere back when my fingers picked up a bad habit 

Harry K


----------



## knockbill (Jan 25, 2010)

yep, my left hand is a little faster !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Jan 25, 2010)

Let's see, Leyland blaming Melvin for not checking the grease on the main bearings on the yarder. Sounds like Melvin needs to be more careful with the equipment and follow the manufacturer's PM schedule.

Pitting one logging outfit against another when one has Thor's army of equipment and the others practically have hand tools by comparison, yeah that is fair.

Jimmy is a complete tool and Darwinian Genetics need to take him and his kid out of the gene pool before they reproduce again. They are complete bumbling idiots. I saw enough of their disaster 3 minutes after they met their new boss to know that if I were the new boss, I would be saying "see yah!"


----------



## knockbill (Jan 25, 2010)

Jimmy is a complete tool and Darwinian Genetics need to take him and his kid out of the gene pool before they reproduce again. They are complete bumbling idiots. I saw enough of their disaster 3 minutes after they met their new boss to know that if I were the new boss said:


> my bet is that jimmy & his spawn will be getting their own series on fox next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 25, 2010)

knockbill said:


> my bet is that jimmy & his spawn will be getting their own series on fox next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Kinda like OCC...............Paul starts out yelling at Pauly and Pauly yells back and it goes on over and over .......................




.


----------



## boltonranger (Jan 26, 2010)

*Did you see it that way?*

It looked to me like the old man ran over the tow chain before he smacked the back-end of the ram pickup. I was afraid for the tow guy for a second. He looked like he was going to get pinched between the two trucks after he got out.
Then I realized he kind of deserved what he got - offering to tow *anybody* with a chain at 65mph let alone the SS duo. 
What a hoot.
-br


----------

